# Knocking noise front left suspension. Video inside.



## guy.seminerio (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello all.

This is my second post. First was in the veterans introduction thread. I own a 79 coupe deville, a 2009 Cadillac STS-V, and most recently, a '12 Cruze eco manual for my work commute now that I'm out of the Army and am back in NYC.

I've lurked a bit on these forums and I finally have a reason to start a thread. I've read an extensive thread about suspension knocking noise on the front end of the Cruze being due to a faulty design by GM and that the only fix is to replace it with the suspension of the Cruze wagon from overseas. I'm willing to live with the noise if that's the only fix BUT..

I pulled the front driver's wheel today (the wheel where the noise is coming from) and took a video of something I found interesting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b05RiW1_R58&feature=youtu.be

There is a little play left to right on what I guess you'd call the C.V. driveshaft?

Of course I'm only NOW thinking why didn't I just pull the other wheel and see if it's the same on the other side but at this point I figure I'll let you guys see it and let me know if it's normal.

Please advise. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Where the heck did you read that? 

I think that's normal with the axle. 

When are you hearing knocking, low speeds over rough roads?

Check out the sway bar links (they're plastic; the ball joints deform their socket and start rattling like crazy) or strut mounts like this guy:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94473


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

i think my cv shaft had a little play when I wiggled it, but wiggling the entire rotor/knuckle assembly had no play at all, I think that's what matters the most there.
easy way to test the strut mount, take off that little plastic cap on the top of the strut under the hood, and put a 24mm socket to it. if you go to tighten it and the mount spins, its worn away and probably looks like mine did in that thread. before you replace it like I did, take off that top metal cap, and you will see a second 24mm nut, see if that tightens or spins also.
the reason I say to check that first is that after replacing mine, I double checked it and the weight of the car gave me more room to tighten the second nut. it probably would've rattled like no other if I hadn't noticed and tightened it down again.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

ooh and I had to look hard for a 24mm offset wrench. found one at a mom and pop tool store. none at any local hardware or auto stores.


----------



## guy.seminerio (Nov 9, 2014)

Read a long thread when I googled it a while back. Don't have a site anymore but if I find it I'll post it. Will check the strut mount. So I'm getting that the play in the video is normal. I'll check the other side tomorrow and report back.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, the axle is held in by a clip; normal for there to be a small bit of play between the wheel bearing and transmission. There should not be any play at the wheel itself.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Using the video as my guide, my first thought is that is more lateral play than normal......for sure, check the other side.
Yes, it has to have a bit, but I mean you can feel the play (lateral) not actually see it.
In and out play is normal as the shaft 'floats' between the two cv's.

Again, judging by the visual only, this could be a noisemaker.

Also, as noted above, the sway bar link, the verticle plastic bar in your vid, is a known noisemaker.
Difficult to check with one wheel off the ground though because the bar and links are in tension at that time.

Raise the car, set both sides on jackstands with the wheels hanging free......this way the sway bar is unloaded side to side.
Now grab each end of the bar and try to raise/lower it.......this doesn't require much force.
There is no/zero/nada, play allowed at the ball ends. Any play will transmit into the car as a rather fierce rattle.....very high amplitude.

For information....I am of the belief the c/v falls under the powertrain warranty......the sway links fall under the three/thirty six base coverage unless a extended contract has been applied.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## guy.seminerio (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the pointers. I'll get back in there in the next couple of days. And to answer a question that was asked previously, yes it's heard on bumps but even on mildly uneven pavement. That wouldn't even qualify as a bump.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

guy.seminerio said:


> Thanks for all the pointers. I'll get back in there in the next couple of days. And to answer a question that was asked previously, yes it's heard on bumps but even on mildly uneven pavement. That wouldn't even qualify as a bump.


Strut mounts or sway bar links have made similar noises for me in these conditions. Good luck!


----------

